# long time since i had a skyline! ...



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

hey GTR forum, its been a LONG time since i last owned a skyline, im finally back! im very happy to be in a R32 again and thought id share some images from my build up to D1 Drift spec  to begin... this is the old car, so you get an idea of where im going...










the new car when i picked it up -



















which lasted 2 days, the following are images of what i've been upto 




























































































my buddy wanders workshop - www.lennardwander.nl (drifts r33, the idiot lol)










FACT - RB25 rocker covers SUCK. RB26 ones for the win. test fit...














































beat the hell out of the arches for a laugh, think it ET -5 (17x9) with 235/45



















these are the arches going on...










this is albin, a talented dutch guy that builds rollcages 










my inspirations -





































thanks for looking :smokin:


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

ps. if anybody has the RB26DETT front cover and backing plate laying about or the GTR injector resistor pack or Z32 wiring harness... i could do with them  thanks!

oh also, anyone in holland check out DBM engineering (Chiptuning Verlagen Tuning Autotuning Motortuning) - seriously awesome guys and thier standard of work is incredible.

thanks to SRB Power Ltd - RPS, Charge Speed, GP Sports, Rays, TEIN, DBA, BuddyClub, Ultralite, Cusco and Blitz. / www.uras europe.com and powerDrift for supplying a very reasonably priced car


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

lookin awesome, been following this on driftworks . cannot wait to see this finished!! good work fella

Sparks


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

more pics of this R32 please ....










thanks


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

this is all i have...














































oh and ghostdancer posted this on driftworks... one of the best i've EVER seen...


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

oh i forgot... i have a video too...

YouTube - Akinobu Satsukawa - 4 door R32 gtst

the sound is ...


----------



## r34-4ever (Jan 12, 2007)

WOW .. splended skyline 

thanks for sharing


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

did you have to mod the rb26 cover to fit? I know a few guys that would like to do it.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

hyrev said:


> did you have to mod the rb26 cover to fit? I know a few guys that would like to do it.


nope, fits straight on. well at least the cam cover part, the front cover needs a hole cut into it for the VVT sprocket (at a guess about 1.5-2" diameter) and you need to fit the RB26 backing plate too. it looks a million times better imho - i was strongly advised against doing it... lol


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

Would 26 cams covers and the centre piece also bolt on to the 20 as well?


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

MarkMcQ said:


> Would 26 cams covers and the centre piece also bolt on to the 20 as well?


yes they do, although im not sure about the front plate. a practical reason for doing it is to move the oil breather lines out of the way of the turbo, especially when drifting and you create emmense amounts of heat... hence the huge heatsheild and heat wrap everywhere, the S14 set on fire more that once... thing is you cant just wrap everything, you have to know what to wrap and how to wrap it so that its effective. also some wires need additional work to avoid static charge or electromagnetic pulse, like the CAS for example, you will notice (if you unwrap the loom) it has metal gauze in it also :chairshot i have some additonal products made by a company called SEV which also de-ionise various parts of the engine, dispersing electrical charges... dont believe me? google it! 

oh if you search on the forum, you would have found all this out... somebody posted an RB20DET with RB26DETT covers on here ages ago.


----------



## MarkMcQ (Sep 13, 2006)

mittomatto said:


> oh if you search on the forum, you would have found all this out... somebody posted an RB20DET with RB26DETT covers on here ages ago.


Did a few searches this morning, not had any luck. Any idea who's car it was? I'm very interested to see the work they done.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

MarkMcQ said:


> Did a few searches this morning, not had any luck. Any idea who's car it was? I'm very interested to see the work they done.


think it was a car from australia. i might have been searching gts/gtr injector swap or something too? :flame:


----------



## 6speed (Jul 18, 2006)

When you bought it it looked like it's front bumper hit a rock at it's top speed, and it looked almost as cladded as a GM vehicle.

Nice to see you've changed that, looks like it's turning out well. 

Good luck with the build.

Steve.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

orange HCR32 FTW 

did it come with badge ? :smokin:


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Can you please post a final install pic of the engine please? I know someone who may be interested in doing this.


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

Lex DakarDatsun said:


> orange HCR32 FTW
> 
> did it come with badge ? :smokin:


no man, the badge is srb mitto spec haha. i have to cut it off again to paint, DUH my bad. i just wanted to do something quickly lol

Hyrev - give me a chance mate! the covers are being polished now and im awaiting a front cover and backing plate from somewhere!?


----------



## riddler (Feb 6, 2007)

lookin good:thumbsup: some nice inspiration aswel


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

update. ive been working on the cooling. painted up the rad and made some funky piping for it. fitted my driftworks powersteering cooler, getting and oil cooler dropped in on monday. and painted the slam panel high temp gooey black lol. also you can see the front panel me and albin made and my nice new HID. i NEVER had a car with HID before so im looking forward to it bigtime!!!


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

todays update...

no, never, that wont work, dont be stupid, hell no, ET -24 on the back of a skyline, shhh, stupid...



















mr mitto and the help of mr taxidori, they say yes...










then they say... F*!K YES!!!



















 im down with that SO hard. could somebody, somewhere, please for the love of God donate me some 18x10 and 18x12 -ish wheels with idiotic offsets? :flame: 

also, pulled off the manifold for repairs... boy this sucked, notice my specially modifyed spanner to remove 1, yes just for 1 of the dam nuts :wack: 










now this area can be cleared up...


----------



## pitbull (Sep 1, 2006)

wow look great


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi, Great work there:clap: Any chance of a straight on side pic??


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Hi Mitto,
That is looking great but i am not too sure how long your rear wheel bearings will last with that offset!! 
I bet it was fun getting that manifold off with the engine in the car!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

hey dude, another dutch one here. i saw your S15 a while back in zandvoort (dodare 2006, i know....) looks awesome.

looks like this is coming together nicely and i love what you've done with the wheels! 

is this going to be road regged at all or will it be towed?

bas


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

daytona said:


> Hi, Great work there:clap: Any chance of a straight on side pic??


i shall arrange it!


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

323ian said:


> Hi Mitto,
> That is looking great but i am not too sure how long your rear wheel bearings will last with that offset!!
> I bet it was fun getting that manifold off with the engine in the car!!


i LOL at the wheel bearing rumours. i ran my S14 like that for 3 years and NEVER had any problems with wheel bearings. i beat the crap out of that car too  the car did 4 years of track drifting, high speed driving and being daily driven... point proven? 

manifold... yes it was interesting, but thanks to the clever japanese guy that installed it, it wasnt half as bad as working on the SR. plus i LOVE the simple greddy turbo set-up, you might lose a little response, but not having to **** about with water lines and crazy garrett million bolt flanges is quite frankly a joy :bowdown1:


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

bkvj said:


> hey dude, another dutch one here. i saw your S15 a while back in zandvoort (dodare 2006, i know....) looks awesome.
> 
> looks like this is coming together nicely and i love what you've done with the wheels!
> 
> ...



was that a BP grand masters? that event was hard work, i hadnt slept before and it was my first time on the track! video is here - Drift Demo <---- if it still works? lol

i have every intention of making the car 100% road legal, even down to indicators and emmisions etc. i dont see the point of having a car you cant drive simply to get pleasure for yourself. plus, its too wide to fit on a trailer i can afford :chairshot


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mittomatto said:


> was that a BP grand masters? that event was hard work, i hadnt slept before and it was my first time on the track! video is here - Drift Demo <---- if it still works? lol
> 
> i have every intention of making the car 100% road legal, even down to indicators and emmisions etc. i dont see the point of having a car you cant drive simply to get pleasure for yourself. plus, its too wide to fit on a trailer i can afford :chairshot


yup it was the the BP grand masters. i used to go every year until i moved to the caribbean and the UK (Actually i went for every event as i lived 5 minutes away from the track).

good luck making the car fully road legal! btw are you english are dutch yourself as the video said you came down from england for this event...

oh the video does work


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

bkvj said:


> yup it was the the BP grand masters. i used to go every year until i moved to the caribbean and the UK (Actually i went for every event as i lived 5 minutes away from the track).
> 
> good luck making the car fully road legal! btw are you english are dutch yourself as the video said you came down from england for this event...
> 
> oh the video does work


im 100% english, well scouse (from liverpool) so im not sure other english people agree we are the same race :chuckle: glad you enjoyed the demo! we are doing a few more this year so if you see me about come say hi, may be able to get you in the passenger seat :wavey:


----------



## justinfox (Nov 22, 2004)

Switches galore what do they all do! I love the hardcore interior! More pics more pics!


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

daytona said:


> Hi, Great work there:clap: Any chance of a straight on side pic??


sorry fella, didnt get that pic today, battery on my phone died! :chairshot


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

justinfox said:


> Switches galore what do they all do! I love the hardcore interior! More pics more pics!


guns, bombs, landmines, ejector seat, you know, the usual :clap:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

mittomatto said:


> im 100% english, well scouse (from liverpool) so im not sure other english people agree we are the same race :chuckle: glad you enjoyed the demo! we are doing a few more this year so if you see me about come say hi, may be able to get you in the passenger seat :wavey:


awesome:clap: . i should be in holland in august again orso, i'll pm you.



are you speaking any dutch yet?


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

noken in de koken met kass zonder snore?


----------



## clayton bigsby (Jan 2, 2007)

wow im so dissapointed only a few of the pics work:chairshot


----------



## mittomatto (Nov 12, 2002)

clayton bigsby said:


> wow im so dissapointed only a few of the pics work:chairshot


sorry fella, i killed photobucket bandwidth, the thread on driftworks did it... somewhere up at 15,000 views or something :flame:


----------

